# Electrical Power PE Exam Review DVDs - SmartFlix



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope it's OK to plug like this ...

If you've never heard of them, Smartflix.com is like Netflix but for educational DVDs, hence the name.

They don't have PE specific DVDs, but what they DO have is under Construction in the Electrical section are loads of Power related DVDs.

These are mainly like Mike Holt DVDs etc, meant for Electricians in Building Construction, but loaded with non-NEC information about transformers, motors, power factor corrections, over current protection, etc.

There are some Electronic DVDs, but they look like technician level stuff that probably won't be much help on the PE, but you be the judge.

The cost is from $10-$15 to rent the DVD for ONE week (there are sometimes 2,3 or 4 DVDs in a set, so you pay per DVD, not $10 for the whole set).

Check them out, the more people who send in a video request for PE specific DVDs (IEEE or Dr. Blank, etc.), they may start to carry them! I asked, but they said nobody else ever requested them, so they didn't think they'd get their money back.

Some of these sets, like Mike Holt, cost $500 per set, so dropping $30-$50 isn't so bad.

Again, these will mostly benefit people taking the Power Depth, but will also help any NEC question.


----------

